
Xerox Printer Beacons And The Importance of Documentation - philip1209
http://labs.opendns.com/2014/05/01/xerox-printer-beacons/
======
0x0
I can not believe xerox didn't register these domains up front. Such
negligence.

~~~
protomyth
True, but I do wonder about the programming. If I read this correctly I'm
supposed to add "XeroxDiscoverySuperNode1" to my existing DNS for internal
queries to a McAfee ePO server. So, I would get
XeroxDiscoverySuperNode1.mydomain.tld for a query. How does that default back
to XeroxDiscoverySuperNode1.com?

~~~
0x0
Good question. Maybe a lot of clients with a misconfigured dns search suffix
set to "com"? Maybe there are similar requests flying out to
org/net/fr/whatever?

~~~
protomyth
It just seems like one of those "maybe I shouldn't do this query" moments.
Requiring something other than just a TLD should be a basic check.

------
dfc
Reading the blockquotes is next to impossible without highlighting the text.
Is #E1E1E1 really the best color for text set in a light font with a white
background? (for reference `lightgrey` is #D3D3D3)

~~~
davidu
We're fixing that now. bug bug.

------
mikestew
I'm loathe to be the guy that complains about someone's CSS, and as far as I
know I never have on HN, but this time I must break my silence. The quoted
text is literally unreadable on my machine in both Chrome and Firefox, tested
on two different monitors. (EDIT: kind of readable on Android Chrome, but I'd
still immediately close the tab and move on.) It looks exactly like a comment
on HN that got downvoted to oblivion (only with a white background). I
seriously cannot imagine that anyone looks at that and says, "yeah, that's
readable, publish it".

That said, I obviously didn't read the article and have nothing further to
add. :-(

~~~
pasbesoin
[https://www.squarefree.com/bookmarklets/](https://www.squarefree.com/bookmarklets/)

An oldie, but still useful.

Alternatively, use e.g. Web Developer extension to disable all CSS on the
loaded page.

Things like this are a good part of why I insist that the browser do, first
and foremost, what the user wants, rather than the designer or whoever.

~~~
mikestew
Thanks; cool list of goodies. I assume the Zap bookmarklets were what you were
prescribing for this particular problem.

If I really care about the content, I fire up Safari and use the Reader button
(works well for "you've exceeded your free views" overlays, too). In this case
I didn't care that much (I fired up two other browsers and a mobile device
only out of idle curiosity about whether it was specific to one browser or
just plain broke).

~~~
pasbesoin
I've written some of my own bookmarklets, to e.g. change background color,
font, leading, etc. Jesse's set was/is a good starting point.

In part, I liked/like this approach because it doesn't necessitate my sharing
my browsing/reading list with a (or, yet another ;-) third party. Not that it
would be particularly controversial; nonetheless...

